# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wisselaar (Geertruidenberg)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wisselaar

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartspraktijk Brockhus, van Bavel en Wisselaar, Geertruidenberg

Adres: Walgang 97, Geertruidenberg

Website: www.bbw-huisartsen.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wisselaar*

----------

